# This is the perfect time to be a Dispensational author.



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 8, 2005)

Many prophecy books are going to be churned out of the mill. Anyone up for buying shares of major publishers?


----------



## rgrove (Sep 8, 2005)

Zondervan and Moody probably have a bunch in the pipeline already.


----------



## Average Joey (Sep 8, 2005)

Marketing End Times is big money.Oh and marketing Jesus is money too.However Jesus comes second in this buisiness.

[Edited on 9-8-2005 by Average Joey]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 8, 2005)

those puritan publication titles need to be spiced up a little. Make them Joel Osteenlike 

Anyway I heard that this disaster is being interpreted as a birth pang and a warning sign of the upcoming tribulation.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> those puritan publication titles need to be spiced up a little. Make them Joel Osteenlike



Anyone want to take a crack at John Owen's" Death of Death in the Death of Christ?

Or...

Jonathan Edwards: God Justified in the Damnation of Sinners?

They may resist the Osteenization!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> Or...
> ...


I hear yuh loud and clear. After reading Edwards and Sproul, I could no longer go back to powder puff writings. Of course that makes me an intellectual elitist snob in the eyes of my Dispensational brethren. But I put the blame squarely on the feet of Edwards, Sproul, Calvin, Luther etc.


----------

